# What to do along side of house?



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Along the north side of my house, the previous owner had these white rocks, lots of them, up against the siding. Over the years, so of them sunk into the ground, the area is always damp and theres alot of moss. It just looks real crappy, and I'm worried it could draw termites, if it hasnt already. I started removing the rocks to bury under an upcoming concrete pad, but I am left with an approximately 2" deep, 2' wide trench along the foundation. I would like to maybe put pavers along the foundation or possibly pour concrete, unless someone has an easier idea. i thought about maybe just tamping some paver base or modified stone into the area to slow the growth of weeds. Any ideas?


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Plant a garden! Begonias, impatients, ferns, fuschias, anything that likes shade. :yes:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... As long as it's pitched away from the house,..
Whatever you'd like would be just Fine...


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*side yard*

I woul d check the drainage first to make sure water isn't funneling there. Then go for the shade plants. Hostas are great too and there are some cool varieties, not just the plain green ones.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Bonus: once the hostas fill in the space, you won't have any weeds there. At least, that's what I have found with mine.


----------

